# 3 Year Transformation.



## Mattye8

Hi Guys just thought I would show my 3 years progress from a Skinny 18 year old to a muscular 21 year old.....










10 Stone at 18








14 Stone at age 20 and a half.....

Just turned 21 now and 13.5 stone Cut.




























I have adopted bodybuilding as more than a hobby/sport....... It is now a part of my life and I couldn't imagine any other way of life than the training/dieting/supplement sides of things.......

I am currently lean bulking now, and I will admit I have started looking into and researching around the areas about the use of AAS, however have nowhere near the required knowledge to be able to go a step further..


----------



## maxie

Great progress there youve done very well.

What did your routine and diet look like to get you there?


----------



## flinty90

well done mate looking well there pal, you need to do some calf work though to balance up those big legs pal !!!


----------



## Dan1234

is the pic of you in the all saints top 18??!


----------



## Mattye8

Sorry guys....... the pic at 18 didnt work.......... Il do it now.... its not the nicest however it will show my progress.

Updated now guys...


----------



## Mattye8

maxie said:


> Great progress there youve done very well.
> 
> What did your routine and diet look like to get you there?


Thankyou mate...... I have updated it now so you can see how much weight gain I have made....

My initial routine I started off was a 3x per week full body program which I got off the Stronglifts.com website whereby I did

Workout A

Squats

Bent over Row

Bench

Pull ups

Workout B

Deadlifts

Dips

Lat Pull Down

Military Press

Didn't really know what I was doing first 3-4 months of training, I had just started university and the gym there wasnt the best, however I ate quite alot of food, mainly meats..... It was only after say the first year of training I started to further study into diet and supplements.


----------



## Mattye8

flinty90 said:


> well done mate looking well there pal, you need to do some calf work though to balance up those big legs pal !!!


Tell me about it mate!!!! I always neglect calves, always leave them last on leg day and am just completley fo0ked to do them. However going to start adding them to the end of my shoulder workout doing plenty of drop sets.


----------



## Rob68

Am i going mad or has the original post gone? :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## steviethe spark

Cant see post either?


----------



## Rob68

steviethe spark said:


> Cant see post either?


Thank fck for that lol


----------



## Mattye8

Dont get this forum!!!!!!!!!

Yeah it has gone :S

Here are the pics......










August 2008..... Just turned 18 and just started training.... aproximately 10 Stone

March 2011..........after bulking and lifting heavy.... age 20.....aproximately 14 stone.....










June 2011...... after first cut.... to about 13 stone 4lb





































Hope this works.


----------



## RickMiller

Great progress.


----------



## Ts23

how many cycles you ran mate


----------



## Milky

Well done matey, you have built a good structure for the future there...


----------



## T_Woody

Well done mate, looking in great condition!


----------



## PaulB

Excellent progress. Well done


----------



## HJL

Ts23 said:


> how many cycles you ran mate


Natty drive by or what! lol :lol:

great progress there.


----------



## musio

Great pics mate! What cycles did you run?


----------



## smalls2230

Awesome change there mate.

Your ripped now but u looked hench before you cut. You prefer being bigger or being cut?


----------



## Mattye8

Cheers for the comments guys I appreciate it. I originally posted up my stats but for some reason it was deleted. I am cOmpletley

Natty. Bodybuilding has completely Changed my life and I couldn't imagine any other lifestyle than the training/dieting way.

I


----------



## big steve

thats some turn around there mate, well done


----------



## Tom90

Christ what a difference!

I did stronglifts for about 6 months when I started lifting, the only thing I noticed was my legs getting bigger :/

What are you currently lifting for those exercises?


----------



## Mattye8

musio said:


> Great pics mate! What cycles did you run?


I am natural beleive it or not!

I won't lie, the use of AAS does tempt me as a few of my mates are the gym have started usage. I have joined this forum to go up a level and feel due to the wealth of knowledge here that I will learn more about AAS and how to use it safely.

I just turned 21 and everytime I do research I see people saying that's too young and that "your natural potential has not been reached"

However I am begininning my research required around the area now and learning more and more each day!


----------



## Mattye8

smalls2230 said:


> Awesome change there mate.
> 
> Your ripped now but u looked hench before you cut. You prefer being bigger or being cut?


Thankyou Mate.

Erm I think it depends on the time of year...... in the summer I loved being cut because I went on a lads holiday and felt awesome being ripped up....... However the low carb dieting and the illusion of feeling small was quite bad....

I am happy back bulking now feeling bigger and most of all enjoying eating lots of FOOD!!!!! and lifting heavy!


----------



## Mattye8

Mr-Ponting said:


> Christ what a difference!
> 
> I did stronglifts for about 6 months when I started lifting, the only thing I noticed was my legs getting bigger :/
> 
> What are you currently lifting for those exercises?


Thanks mate.

Yeah I rate stronglifts very highly..... I feel it got my introduced to the main exercises such as Squats/deadlifts/Military Press/Dips etc which unfortunately alot of new lifters neglect.

I only did stronglifts for the first 8-10 months of training as It gave me a good shape, I then switched to a 4 day split......... and now I do a 5 day split along the lines of

Legs

Chest

Off

Back

Shoulders

Off

Arms


----------



## Jay_1986

Mate that is a great transformation. I have not long started training and dieting properly and am doing it natty so it's a big inspiration to see it can be done well. Great job!


----------



## cas

whats your measurements man?

well done, bud...


----------



## Rob111

Impressive mate. What is your diet like on a bulk?


----------



## Críostóir

congrats matt - great natty gains


----------



## Mattye8

Thanks for the kind comments guys means alot!!! 

Hi mate, first year of training I literally just got as many calorIes in me as possible with the majority of them

Being meats/eggs/cheese/nuts high density calories with second year....... Ever since the picture in the White top when I started cutting I intensly spent alot of time researching macros etc

I am currently clean bulking following a 40/40/20 profile of p c f. At about 500-750 calories over maitrnence.

Havent got any measurements really need to get some!

Just finished an amazing arm workout with tri sets for bi's and super sets for tri's......... Very pumped!

!!!


----------



## cas

How can you not have any measurements? Lol


----------



## Philly_1

Get measuring man! :thumb:


----------



## IrishRaver

Mattye8 said:


> I am natural beleive it or not!
> 
> I won't lie, the use of AAS does tempt me as a few of my mates are the gym have started usage. I have joined this forum to go up a level and feel due to the wealth of knowledge here that I will learn more about AAS and how to use it safely.
> 
> I just turned 21 and everytime I do research I see people saying that's too young and that "your natural potential has not been reached"
> 
> However I am begininning my research required around the area now and learning more and more each day!


Excellent progress for a natty mate, you have great potential. I was scanning for mention of AAS use cause you're lookin pretty good after just 3 years. I plan to stay natty for the next 5-7 years, then we'll see from there, how my life is etc.

Again very well done mate keep it up


----------



## Mattye8

Thanks mate! Fully appreciate it!

Yup I am completley natural even though most people dont beleive me on nights out, in the gym and stuff.....Only the people who know what they are talking about with gear can recognise I am natural.

I am torn between switching too the darkside, I have upped my reseach in the past month or so especially due to this forum and knowledge it provides but dont the sides really do put me off...... However really want to step my bodybuilding up to the next level..

Philly_1 I will be sure to get measuring, just need to get some measuring tape ha.








This was me in the summer....










This was last night on my BULK!!!

legs


----------



## zero2hero2013

dude! im doing it natty and have really just started getting to the point where i am actually building (due to excessive weight loss 55+lbs) your an inspiration to what can be achieved with time and effort! im defo gonna look like that in the next 2-3 years!  keep up the effort mate dont go to the darkside! everyone will forget that you got huge naturally and just blame it on the aas! even if its one cycle they will never believe it


----------



## Mattye8

Just looking at your avi good work mate!!!!!

Thanks for the kind comments, these inspire me

To keep smashing the gym and eating clean to get in as good shape as possible!!!!

I won't give in to the darkside as I have made good gains natty!!!! I see bodybuilding as an art, not just to get as freakily big as possible. I want to be aesthetic therefore I feel size/symetry/low bodyfat should all be equal!


----------



## zero2hero2013

hey mat, how did you go about getting to where you are now? currently im doing a keto diet to try and get my bf down to sub 10%, everytime i bulked the water weight made me feel fat lol. when i get down to 9% hopefully in 3-4 weeks i am going to start building muscle again. just wandering what worked for you? i did a short bulk and gained a couple kg of lean mass but expect 1 to 2 of the 3 to be water weight. im going to be new to bulking and i would rather bulk slowly and stay lean. any advice would be awesome mate


----------



## Mattye8

xroguexkevinx said:


> hey mat, how did you go about getting to where you are now? currently im doing a keto diet to try and get my bf down to sub 10%, everytime i bulked the water weight made me feel fat lol. when i get down to 9% hopefully in 3-4 weeks i am going to start building muscle again. just wandering what worked for you? i did a short bulk and gained a couple kg of lean mass but expect 1 to 2 of the 3 to be water weight. im going to be new to bulking and i would rather bulk slowly and stay lean. any advice would be awesome mate


Hey Buddy, hope you are well.

I am going to be as constructive as possible in response to your questions..... At your current phase (you stated you had just started building) it would be extremley naive and detremental to your progress to do a keto diet!!!!!!! Ive done a very Low keto diet before and beleive me it just increases your cravings for carbs LOADS!!!!!

Rememember you have to have the muscle mass for being ripped to look good and effective, otherwise your just gonna look like someone who is skinny with low bodyfat, and thats defeats the object of cutting up! Furthermore a Keto is meant to be a quick way of cutting up, IMO naturally a cut takes plenty of preperation and time to maximise muscle gain during calorie deficits.

There is no reason why you cant build and stay lean if you are eating just above your maitenence calories at 500 extra surplus calories to a CLEAN diet compromising of the 40/40/20 macronutrient profile. P/C/F.

The rubbish thing about being natty is that naturally you can only add about 1-2 lb of lean muscle every 10 days with the BEST diet and Routine Possible! there arent any shortcuts!!!!!!!!! beleive me I get 100x more frustrated now that I am at a higher level than I did at the start of my training.

Keep lifting heavy, with plenty of compounds which naturally stimulate testostorone therefore allowing as much natural muscle stimulation, as possible..... Make sure you are eating GOOD QUALITY calories, and there is no reason why you cant gain and stay lean.

Hope everything goes well mate. Marathon, not a sprint  yep I know that is probably the most overused quote ever in this sport!!!!!!!

PS took an update pic.....Bodyfat has decreased slightly on my creatine loading but I feel i stil have a relitivley low level still....










thanks


----------



## zero2hero2013

looking good!

i do agree completely, and i have stopped the keto for a timed carb approach. i understand i wont look any where near as good as you but i know i can have a six pack. i ahve done loads of ab work through out my training which is the only reason i really want to get my bf down to the point where i can see it properly. throughout november december and january my aim will be to bulk very leanly. hoping to gain around 3-4lbs a month total weight. fingers crossed 3lbs of good muscle atleast. then i am off to brazil  for 3 weeks. when i return i will restart everything and depnding on how fat a get over there lol i will either continue bulking and do a short cut to get sub 10% again. currently i am around 11-12% and already starting to look much better.

one thing i would like to state is i really dont want to get as big as yourself. my aim is more the swimmer/surfer look. very lean, pecs etc

i reckon this is how i want to look



i am getting excited every day i look in the mirror as i can see the changes on a weekly basis now which is so motivating. i know i have a long way to go and need to build some descent muscles. i am looking forward to this part alot.

i was thinking if i bulked lean for 9 months out of a year this kinda of look could be possible quite quickly provided i keep my body fat as low as possible.

what do you think? my aims are different to yours but the approach will be very similar none the less 

seriously though you are looking awesome and to see such a man mountain of muscle natty is such inspiration!


----------



## zero2hero2013

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/152180-my-timed-carb-diet-would-ok.html

this is my current diet.

for the next 8-10lbs of fat lol


----------

